# my first bug hunt! What kind of equipment?



## BugMasterD (May 13, 2015)

I done know if this is the right place to post this, but I'm about to go on my first, legitimate bug hunt. I frequently go on hikes, and marvel in the presence of various bugs, but never actually sought them out.

I'll be deciding which area I go hunt in. Either...
A- in the dunes, to the south.
B- in the mountains to the west. (I live in Colorado.)

Two questions. One, what kind of equipment, for each area? I'd imagine equipment would be varying on the area.

Should I get an aerial net? I'd imagine that is more for butterflies, moths, and various flying insects.
A sweeping net? I'd imagine for... Well... Sweeping through tall grass.
Is there a net for insects hiding in bushes and or trees?

Also, obviously catch cups are very important.

But is there anything else I should think of taking?


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

BugMasterD said:


> I done know if this is the right place to post this, but I'm about to go on my first, legitimate bug hunt. I frequently go on hikes, and marvel in the presence of various bugs, but never actually sought them out.
> 
> I'll be deciding which area I go hunt in. Either...
> A- in the dunes, to the south.
> ...


I'm sorry, but I'm just picturing you going out with Pokeballs into Viridian Forest and catching Butterfree, Kakuna, Metapod, Weedle, etc, lol. Obviously a net. There are specific nets you can buy made specifically for butterflies. A Kritter Keeper would be a good choice to take. Gloves and mountain boots. Bait, like cheese, insects like cheese.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 13, 2015)

Bring some tongs (Of course). TONS of delicups, if you are going out a night, headlamp and maybe a blacklight.


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 16, 2015)

you can get a cheap UV flashlight from walmart for $10.00.  Actually quite powerful.

  if you hunt mainly smaller specimens, you can obtain tiny solo cups from Party City, you'll need to get the right size lids for them, they should have those as well.

 For moths, it would be better to make a bucket light trap.  it's quite simple, just a bucket, a plastic funnel, and a light.  UV light is best for moths.   

  here's a link that shows you how to build one!-  http://www.theskepticalmoth.com/techniques/light-traps/

  good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Myers (May 16, 2015)

My favorite bug trap is a pitfall trap with lawn edging to guide the insects towards the pitfall.

Here's the setup I use (minus the radiator fluid---I like mine to be alive):

http://bugguide.net/node/view/396486

Good luck!

P.S. - To keep the insects from flying out of the pitfall, cut up a plastic soda bottle and invert the top of it so you can use it like a funnel.   The insects drop in, but can't get out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Centipede (Jun 2, 2015)

Bill Myers said:


> My favorite bug trap is a pitfall trap with lawn edging to guide the insects towards the pitfall.
> 
> Here's the setup I use (minus the radiator fluid---I like mine to be alive):
> 
> ...


 So the small temporary wall kinda leads em to the pit fall i would imagine? that's ingenuity right there.


----------

